# Rock Solid Strings New Years Special



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

* Economy got you down? Time to get that target bow some new threads? Let Rock Solid Strings help keep your hobby as cost efficient as possible.*

*Dec. 31 2008 - Jan. 16th 2009*
*Rock Solid Strings New Years Sale*
30% *off all String Orders thru the website 
WWW.ROCKSOLIDSTRINGS.COM*

Goto [B]WWW.ROCKSOLIDSTRINGS.COM[/B] choose out of our extensive selection of color choices. Then goto the checkout page and in the BOTTOM LEFT CORNER of the page. Type *"AT"* in the box that says "Coupon Code" and recieve *30%* off your entire order!

*Start off the New Year right!!
ROCK SOLID*​


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

wow this is a great deal guys!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Sweet... Go Rock Solid in 2009 ...

thenson


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Rock Solid Strings*

Great opportunity to get some Great strings. I posted this deal on South Carolinas archery site sc-archery.com to help get the word to more shooters in SC.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

That is one heck of a deal. You can't beat this deal for the best strings made!!!


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Smoken!!*

WOW...... thats a hot deal on some cool strings!


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Rock Solid Strings*

To The Top


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry the link seems to not be working right

www.Rocksolidstrings.com


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

sweet


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

can u get 30% off when you ordder thru the mail or does it have to be thru the website?


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

stickbow hunter said:


> can u get 30% off when you ordder thru the mail or does it have to be thru the website?


Just Call Tripp at (434)989-8953 and he'll do it (enter it on the website)over the phone!


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Rock Solid Strings*

A great deal starts Wednesday.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

to the top for some great strings


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Just a Few hours before it starts. At midnight the Code will start working!


----------



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

pms answered


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

THE SALE IS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Yep and the sale runs 2 1/2 weeks so take your time if you want. Tripp said the website was smokin earlier from orders!


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

Bump , for some great string builders!


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Just ordered a set of black and red for my Firestorm X. I can't wait it's like having Christmas again! Thanks for such a great deal.
Dean


----------



## bmbowman (Oct 6, 2007)

You really don't want to miss out on this. Order today. 3D season is almost here.


----------



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

all pms answered


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump 2 the top i need some for my swat got some for the captian


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

UP, UP, And awayyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Kickin butt*

That is the way they are .they want you all to have the best so do not miss out on this chance to have the best strings made for your bow. Keep up the good work fellows and Trip watch out for the fingers LOL.


----------



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

I watching them:wink2:


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Got alot done today with 2 of us working on them from 10 till little while ago. Tripp is still in there working but I had to get home. Probably 11 to 15 sets will go out either Tomorrow or Tuesday. Alot of Twisting going on!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

A Few More orders Thanks Guys.......Get them while the Gettin's Good!! And let all your buddies know about the deal :secret: so they can get in on it too!


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

back to the top


----------



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

Rolin,Rollin,Rollin..........


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Still coming in......But Keep them Coming. Seems a ton of people are gonna be getting some strings here soon.:shade:


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

Got my X-Force today, time to make it Rock Solid


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

icefishur96 said:


> Got my X-Force today, time to make it Rock Solid


Yep We can do that!!!


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Rock Solid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

I ordered a set late last year, and i am very pleased with them. Great quality and communication. Great strings!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 12, 2008)

bump for some great strings and an awesoem fella to deal with... Thanks for the wraps tripp and i will try to get you some more pics of bows with the strings on them and some 23 12's with the wraps you sent!


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats right!


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

Let bring it up for tonight. Make your next shot Rock solid with these strings.


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. Orders are still Flowing in!!


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*I ordered a set!*

I just put an order in...I can't wait to see how they are, especially at this tremendous price!


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

TTT for some great strings at an unbelievable price!


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

Going up!


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Anything going on tonight guys & Gals!


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

5 More days.....To get this deal!:mg:


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome day today......Thanks for the Orders!!:secret:


----------



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

Just a couple more days to get in on this great deal!!!


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Just a Update for orders or people that will be ordering.....There is Ruffly a 1 1/2 to 2 week delay as of Right now becouse the amount of Orders we are recieveing......which there are no complaints here, thanks for your orders. But just wanted to give ya'll a Heads up!!:teeth:


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Rock Solid Strings*

rocksolidstrings.com


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Great Deal!!!!Just ordered a new set for a New (used) Apex 7. I ve never used Rock Solid before so this special is bringing me in for sure. If I like the product I will be a recurrnet customer.


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Great Deal!!!!Just ordered a new set for a New (used) Apex 7. I ve never used Rock Solid before so this special is bringing me in for sure. If I like the product I will be a recurrnet customer.


Great, Welcome to the RSS Family then. Cause I gaurentee you'll love them!!


----------



## headnheel (Jan 28, 2004)

To the top for the best strings on the planet!


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Alittle less than 2 days left on this one time special. Coupon code will not be valid after midnight tomorrow friday the 16th.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Can't afford to miss out on this deal. Good time to get all your bows a new set of the best strings made even if they don't need them yet.


----------



## Glockafella (Jun 7, 2008)

This will be my 2nd set of Rock Solids, both were at great prices. 

25% off the first set I bought

30% off this set

Maybe 35% off the next? 

we will see!


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Glockafella said:


> This will be my 2nd set of Rock Solids, both were at great prices.
> 
> 25% off the first set I bought
> 
> ...


Yeah Right you how long it took me to talk Tripp into 30% off, LOL!!!


----------



## Glockafella (Jun 7, 2008)

Well i'm still waiting on the strings, so it must not be the only thing taking him a long time to do...

going on 16 days.


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

TTT for some great strings.


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Glockafella said:


> Well i'm still waiting on the strings, so it must not be the only thing taking him a long time to do...
> 
> going on 16 days.


Like I said you should be getting them anyday now. I know they were built and sent becouse I was there that day helping him build them!!


----------



## goherd1111 (Feb 6, 2007)

I too have been waiting patiently since the 31st. I can't wait to get my strings and try them out. I check the mailbox everyday with hopes they will be here. I'm like a little boy on christmas morning, I tell ya.


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

To the top for some great strings!!


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Most sets have been shipped as of today. Some sets are still being processed but we expect to have them done and shipped within the week. 

Thanks
RSS


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

I mailed in my order on the 12th of Jan. I havent seen anything yet, is that normal turn around time?


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> I mailed in my order on the 12th of Jan. I havent seen anything yet, is that normal turn around time?


I ordered mine the first day (Dec. 31) and received them last Friday (16th). I think they had a better response to the sale than they expected. Don't worry it's worth the wait! I got mine put on Monday and they look and shoot great!


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Talk to Tripp today. They've been iced in all week. He will shipping some out monday.


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

I got mine on Friday, They look great. I haven't had time to get them on yet.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Well I sent in a order 1/12/09 and NEVER received a thing. I sent a emial via the Rock Solid web site, and NEVER received a response, even tho it stated they would respond within 48hrs. So I called. The Gentlemen I spoke with informed me that they havent checked theyre PO Box as of late, IT was FEB 4TH!!!!!!! That he would go check the Box tomorrow for orders and call me back the next day. NEVER called. I would have prefered to do my order on line, but the site directed me to print the order and mail it, so I did. So Whether the price is right or not, the Service I have received, NONE, is not worth it.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Most string builders that have any business at all ask you to allow 4 to 8wks depending on how busy they are.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

The post stated 1.5 to 2 weeks, And I was told that they had not even checked their PO box for orders since early Jan. . Confusing to say the least.


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

I got mine in 2 weeks, Ya once agin I put them on and BAM!! My bow was perfectly in spec!!!! Strings look awsome, and I gained 14fps!! Great Job guys..:darkbeer:


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, I really didn't want to post here but since it looks like everyone else is getting strings/cables in 2 WEEKS. My order was placed on December 22nd 2008. On January 6th I received an e-mail stating the order was complete. I have been told "they're in the mail". Tomorrow, Monday the 9th will be 7 WEEKS. I really don't care how good these strings are, I guarantee that I will never order a set of Rock Solid strings again.


----------

